# Oops... Sorry lil buddy...



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure if anyone else has had this happen to them before but... 

Story time below:

So my tank's filtration system consists of dual overflows that I've covered with a screen to prevent shrimplets (in the future) from falling through. With that, it also hampers the flow a bit, mainly surface agitation. 

So one night, I look at the tank to see that the surface has its usual bit of oily residue floating around along with a GIANT mass of bubbles floating on the side. Without ever having seen a bubble nest before in person, I think to myself that something happened due to no surface agitation for a long while. So I promptly take off the overflow screens for a few minutes and the water surface was nice and clear again... except for the bubbles which stuck around. So I quickly grab a stick and stir the bubbles around and direct it into the overflow. All the while the betta appeared to be unusually interested in the stick. 

Anyway, hours later and now with a nice and clear surface, I notice my betta making loud water bubble noises at the surface and decide to google it. Turns out they tend to make a lot of noise when trying to create bubble nests. And that's when it all hit me there... Aww crap! I'm SO SO SORRY! All your hard work gone in an instant.

Since my water is completely clear right now with no oily film, he's having a bit of a hard time getting the bubbles to not burst instantly. So I'm hearing little pops every so often as he's desperately trying to make a new nest.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

betta's give off an oil, this is normal. go back to whatever you had before so he can make his nest.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Haha yes I realized after some reading that the nests are coated with saliva and such to create more durable bubbles. 

It's not a problem at all (for me at least). I've already put the screens again on the overflow. I just figured that the film that was initially on the surface made it easier for him in process. 

I just posted this because I laugh with a hint of guilt as I watch him making bubbles.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

To make your little buddy feel better, get those shrimplets in there  He'll forget about the nest when you give him something tasty. Although, being well fed means he'll want to breed so he'll go back to making a nest. 

If you want to help him with his nest, you can put half a styrofoam cup (split vertically then placed sideways) or a leaf on the surface.


----------

